# GG#4 2014 LA Cannabis Cup winner



## P Jammers (Mar 7, 2015)

In case you have not heard of it, here is the history:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Gorilla_Glue_4/Unknown_or_Legendary/

Same closet I ran the test light in the last round. This time I am  changing it up a bit and instead of running 14 - 1 gallon pots flipped  at a week of veg, I am using 6 - 2 1/2 gallon pots vegged for four weeks  and trained. [Mostly just due to plant structure] I have also changed the lighting and will be running one  of my first lights with a fairly new module which I have already tested  for two runs.

I've not run this strain yet so no idea what she likes/dislikes but I am  not real crazy with how they look ATM. Has a real taco leaf going on  and a little bit of yellowing at the outside edges. Hoping this latest  food adjustment has her back on track for some good flowers.

Here we go flipped 3-3
View attachment testgg4.jpg


I am told they go almost 3 times stretch with HPS, so I am hoping the LED's will tame her.

I am also doing a organic/chem of sorts hybrid mix of foods in coco coir chips.

Thanks for following along.

Smoke umm if ya got umm!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

Got em, smokin' em! 

Tagging along for the ride. Love watching your shows PJ! :aok:


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2015)

Had never heard of her till I saw your post on the other site.  Look forward to seeing what she is about. Green Mojo my friend.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice wish I could have found pure GG#4 I will be watching
I got GG#4 x The white in my shed


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2015)

I am watching PJ, looks pretty big for vegging from you... Can't wait to see what happens. Thanks for posting. Absolutely love your grows.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 7, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Had never heard of her till I saw your post on the other site.  Look forward to seeing what she is about. Green Mojo my friend.


Thanks bro. From what I have read about her I don't expect to be blown away, but have been told she is pretty good. I haven't put much stock in High Times winners since the 80's, early 90's.



000StankDank000 said:


> Nice wish I could have found pure GG#4 I will be watching
> I got GG#4 x The white in my shed


TBH I don't now how difficult she is to score. I'm lucky enough to have friends that hit me up and ask if I want to try something. Sometimes being old is a good thing.
:guitar:



Rosebud said:


> I am watching PJ, looks pretty big for vegging from you... Can't wait to see what happens. Thanks for posting. Absolutely love your grows.



Truth be told Rose, I grew out Chems Sis a few years ago, so I had an idea what these would do, or so I thought. I've already had two of my buds at another site tell me I got these too big which I may have. If they start to get out of hand I have a net on stand by. I'm hoping I don't have to pull it out, but I'll trim them up at close to two weeks in so we shall see.

Thanks for stopping in. One of these times I'll actually grow a strain that I already have dialed in. 
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2015)

Pj, if you waited till something was dialed in we wouldn't have been exposed to such beauty as you provide.  Dialed in is great albeit a bit boring... new strains.... love it too.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 7, 2015)

Here I am to watch the show, or should I say grow ? Anyway I`m here.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 11, 2015)

Not much of an update but here we are at week one completed. Had about a 4 to 5 inch stretch but that was it the first week. Canopy looking pretty good and the food adjustment got rid of all the taco leaves I had and everything got nice and shiny.

View attachment 1.gif


View attachment 2.gif


View attachment 3.gif


See ya next week.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking good PJ.


----------



## umbra (Mar 11, 2015)

I jumped on some of the gg#4 x monster cookies


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 17, 2015)

@14 days flipped

Well the vent went away this week so the plants did stretch some. All in all looking like maybe 12" inches the last two weeks, and pretty much what I expected. 

I've seen quite a few pics under HID lighting on this strain, and we have for sure got her looking much better under LED.

View attachment 1.gif


View attachment 2.gif


View attachment 3.gif


See you next week, and thanks for looking in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 17, 2015)

Excellent  

Staying tuned! :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice, thank you for posting.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 17, 2015)

Looking good. I'm here to learn.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 17, 2015)

As I set here in amazement I wonder if I could ever grow as well. Very nice PJ. Lots to learn.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Excellent
> 
> Staying tuned! :aok:






Rosebud said:


> Nice, thank you for posting.


:welcome:



Kravenhead said:


> Looking good. I'm here to learn.


If you have a question that pops up, don't hesitate to ask. I've pretty much been an education sponge my whole life.



yooper420 said:


> As I set here in amazement I wonder if I could ever grow as well. Very nice PJ. Lots to learn.


You absolutely can. Best advice I can give, Keep it simple and use good equipment. 

Thanks for stopping in guys and gals!


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 18, 2015)

Well if you read the tips and tricks thread here are a few before and after pics of my methods of trimming. I am day 16 here so a couple of days past where I suggest you do this, but I have been too busy to get it done.

Before
View attachment 1.gif

After
View attachment 2.gif

Before
View attachment 2.5.gif

After
View attachment 3.gif

Before
View attachment 5.gif

After
View attachment 6.gif


Done
View attachment theend.gif


Nutes changed out today as well.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 24, 2015)

Day 21 and starting to stack real nice like. So far loving the low EC.

View attachment 1.gif


View attachment 2.gif


View attachment 3.gif


View attachment 5.gif


View attachment 4.gif


Thanks for stopping in.
:joint:


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 25, 2015)

We interrupt your regularly scheduled program to send a shout out to the good people in San Fernando Valley for this wonderful Kush.

View attachment sfvk.gif


Now back to the show...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

SFV OG... mmmmmmmmmmmm Such a fan! 

:aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Back to the show ? You are the show. Lookin` great PJ.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> SFV OG... mmmmmmmmmmmm Such a fan!
> 
> :aok:





yooper420 said:


> Back to the show ? You are the show. Lookin` great PJ.


I appreciate you guys following along and all comments.

I am a day early on the update but my normal Tuesday is filled with other wonderful things like giving blood to my doc. 

I think I opened the door twice in the last 6 days to check the meter and make sure the PH was in check. Only raised 2 points over the course of the last 14 days and sits at 5.9. Today I'll change out the nutes, PH to 5.7 and close the door for another week.

View attachment 1.gif


View attachment 2.gif


View attachment 3.gif


View attachment 4.gif


Not sure if I have mentioned, but I am told this strain has a pretty good size finish window as in 56 to 70 days. I have not set a date on these myself, but I was thinking at the end we'll do some tric shots and see what we think.

Thanks for following along.


----------



## Locked (Mar 30, 2015)

Looking good as always brosef.   Keep it Green.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 30, 2015)

Not sure if the phenotype will allow for those buds to fill in and make the "indica" Ball bats or not but if it does, those will be some killer buds. They are nice indeed. What nute regimen are you using for those?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 30, 2015)

looking good dude green mojo for the finish for ya, thanks for that info on the cal/mag btw much appreciated.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2015)

Rocking another grow... so pretty, i love your pic's and admire so much your art of discarding.... (that is a name of a book in Japan)  One of my hero's right here, thanks PJ.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 30, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looking good as always brosef.   Keep it Green.


Thanks brother.
:48:



Hushpuppy said:


> Not sure if the phenotype will allow for those buds to fill in and make the "indica" Ball bats or not but if it does, those will be some killer buds. They are nice indeed. What nute regimen are you using for those?


I have not seen too many pictures TBH but from what I have seen and been told she grows more of the golf-ball type of flowers. I have only seen her under HID's as well so it's really hard to say what to expect. I do know she is pretty stingy from what I have seen. If I am .750 GPW I will be pretty stoked for a first run.

I am using GH Flora micro, bloom and epsom only for the nutrients right now. I also add about 2 TBS of Extreme Gardening Mykos at transplant, and use House and Garden Roots Excelurator for the first two weeks of veg. I am at the four week mark tomorrow and I am going to cut my epsom by half this week and see how they look in 7 days. If all is well I'll add some carbs of some sort. Just didn't have the time today w8n on the city inspector.



N.E.wguy said:


> looking good dude green mojo for the finish for ya, thanks for that info on the cal/mag btw much appreciated.


No problem, and thank you. So far this strain is running quite smooth. I hope it stays that way.



Rosebud said:


> Rocking another grow... so pretty, i love your pic's and admire so much your art of discarding.... (that is a name of a book in Japan)  One of my hero's right here, thanks PJ.


Thanks for following along Rosie. 
:48:
Please pass that around, I'll fire off another.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, nice work PJ :48:


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 30, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Wow, nice work PJ :48:


:aok:

:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 30, 2015)

just want to thank you again PJ and all the other obv over informers here for your info and pics you guys realy build inspiration in your posts i think for people to grow!


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 9, 2015)

Day 36 and I am a little behind. Started to bulk this week. I expect more of that over the next 3 weeks.

Nute change will be after the weekend.


View attachment full.gif


View attachment bud.gif


This strain seems to barely eat.


----------



## Locked (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking hella Green and hella healthy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2015)

Wooo yeah, nice. Day 36? Rockin! :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice and Frosty. Yummy


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 10, 2015)

frosty love it


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 10, 2015)

Surprised you top and lollipop after stretch........ is that a LED thing?

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2015)

Top after stretch? I didn't see him say that.. I must've missed that one (very probable, lol!).  **edit** Read back and yep, I see. I speak about it in next post. :aok: 

As for defoliating, that's surely grower specific but I do that as well. I do it just as I put them into flower, then for 2 weeks during the stretch I'll "work" on the fan leaves and more training, including super cropping. But after the stretch I don't touch them until about week 7. Week 7 I'll go in and start to remove a good amount of fan leaves, over a few days time, never to take too much in one day and super stress the girl. 

That's me, sorry to pop in with my thoughts PJ, just wanted to add to the mix. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> Surprised you top and lollipop after stretch........ is that a LED thing?
> 
> :48:



Ahhh I see, you're basing that off of post #18 right? 



> I am day 16 here so a couple of days past where I suggest you do this



Usually, you get all your topping and cropping etc done, before the 14th (latest) day. He mentioned it's "past where he suggested" so no, he doesn't usually do that *after* I do not believe. 

I get it now, dur me!  :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 10, 2015)

I always thought you did that before placing in flower.......... so not to stress a flowering plant......... even thought it could cause hermies:shocked:........... at 2 weeks in flower he's not far from stretch ending on most strains........ and to be honest I would have pulled and tied down the top of the plant.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah, it's fine to pull stuff  during the 2 week stretch.. really just read your plant. If bud sites are starting to develop a lot "thicker" and you know those hormone are really rippin' along, you may want to ease off the pruning.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice plant bro! I have been hearing a lot about the GG4, havn't seen it firsthand yet myself, but I put out feelers to get the cut. Pretty plant and I like the structure.

I hear ya about the SFV, that's what I have been smoking lately.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 10, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> Nice plant bro! I have been hearing a lot about the GG4, havn't seen it firsthand yet myself, but I put out feelers to get the cut. Pretty plant and I like the structure.
> 
> I hear ya about the SFV, that's what I have been smoking lately.



Looking great Pj...Rock on!


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 22, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> That's me, sorry to pop in with my thoughts PJ, just wanted to add to the mix. :aok:


Cool



Dr. Green Fang said:


> Ahhh I see, you're basing that off of post #18 right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the word topping should be removed completely. I am merely removing suckers that will pull energy from the plant and opening up the plant it's self. I do not remove leaves other than removing branches and lower growth.



Grower13 said:


> I always thought you did that before placing in flower.......... so not to stress a flowering plant......... even thought it could cause hermies:shocked:........... at 2 weeks in flower he's not far from stretch ending on most strains........ and to be honest I would have pulled and tied down the top of the plant.


It is my standard practice to have pruning done prior to flowering however you have up to two weeks in to flower before you will set a plant back by pruning.

Hermies being caused by the process is a wise tail. I have had hermies in my lifetime 4 times and in Every case it was the genetic. That said I run computer controlled environments.

As for the term stretch, you'll have to explain that one to me. I have used LED's now for quite a few years and haven't seen stretch since doing so. All plant reach out in flower, but even with this very strain that is a known lanky plant I put on about 14" total since hitting the switch. 




Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yeah, it's fine to pull stuff  during the 2 week stretch.. really just read your plant. If bud sites are starting to develop a lot "thicker" and you know those hormone are really rippin' along, you may want to ease off the pruning.



Not sure if you are taking something again out of context, but I have zero idea what you tried to say here.

I'd suggest again for anyone not understanding what I have said in the past to go back and re read what I said about pruning in my tips and tricks thread.



NorCalHal said:


> Nice plant bro! I have been hearing a lot about the GG4, havn't seen it firsthand yet myself, but I put out feelers to get the cut. Pretty plant and I like the structure.
> 
> I hear ya about the SFV, that's what I have been smoking lately.


I'll agree it does look pretty good under LED's. Can't say the same about this strain under HPS. From what I have seen she is a real lanky mess.



Kravenhead said:


> Looking great Pj...Rock on!



Continuing to rock sir.

Day 49 pics.

View attachment gg4.gif


View attachment gg4-2.gif

Sorry for the late replies guys. Didn't know anyone had made any and I didn't check until I came in for the weekly update.

:farm:


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 28, 2015)

Day 55 

View attachment 1.gif


View attachment 2.gif


View attachment 3.gif


View attachment 4.gif


View attachment 5.gif


We'll just let the plants get fresh water added to the existing food from here on out, and adjust PH down once it reaches 6.2.

From what I have heard she can be done as early as 45 days. Pretty sure I am going 60.

Thanks for following along folks.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2015)

It is a pleasure to follow along, Thank you for the dank PJ.

Where did boysenberry get the rosette structure? It is unusual to me.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> It is a pleasure to follow along, Thank you for the dank PJ.
> 
> Where did boysenberry get the rosette structure? It is unusual to me.



She gets her structure from her mother Nepali OG and her frost and potency from her poppa Snow Lotus. The Boysenberry pheno I hold is an F3 that Bodhi was kind enough to share with me and I found during a pheno hunt. I got it back to him for possibly more work in the future, but we are pretty happy with this one.

I know she is all over the Bay area and one of my top dawgs for sure.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 29, 2015)

nice looking plants man! what r u currently feeding them for nutes  & in mls per gallon?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 29, 2015)

I believe he's doing GH 3 part Flora using 6ml of micro 9ml of bloom and 1 tablespoon of Epsom salt (only for the first 3, or so, weeks of flowering)... per gallon. 

Woo, I think I'm finally drilling this into my brain PJ 

.....I think......


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 29, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I believe he's doing GH 3 part Flora using 6ml of micro 9ml of bloom and 1 tablespoon of Epsom salt (only for the first 3, or so, weeks of flowering)... per gallon.
> 
> Woo, I think I'm finally drilling this into my brain PJ
> 
> .....I think......


Actually you are off, so not quite drilled just yet apparently.

1ml or Gram of Epsom per gallon for the first three weeks of flower, and I only use Micro and Bloom, Zero grow in flower.

This recipe is doctored to combat Coco coir and use a low enough food concentrate to allow it to work with LED lighting.

If you run with HPS I would go to the standard 8Ml of micro and 16 ML of bloom with 1ML of Epsom which is a good starting point to get you through the first 3 weeks of flower.

Again, based on using coco coir.

I will note that I re engineered the GH nutes to get a closely as I could to Lucas while also spiking the mag and sulfur that Coco coir uses up. 

The calcium ends up being a little low, but to date I have not encounter an issue using the standard drifting technique. 

You can pretty much say good bye to Calmag using this method.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 29, 2015)

They are finishing nicely PJ, looks great.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 30, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Actually you are off, so not quite drilled just yet apparently.
> 
> 1ml or Gram of Epsom per gallon for the first three weeks of flower, and I only use Micro and Bloom, Zero grow in flower.
> 
> ...



so ty first of all for response. second is I flipped with micro/bloom/cm
remade res every 7 days on bloom/micro then new res at week 3 with some grow as some thing was locked out. but have res change 4 coming up and for week 5 of flower lets say, I don't have a date for flipped as had a lighting issue at flip. 

Would u just drop the grow obv and just use the standard 8Ml of micro and 16 ML of bloom for finish?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 30, 2015)

> 1ml or Gram of Epsom per gallon for the first three weeks of flower, and I only use Micro and Bloom, Zero grow in flower.





> Actually you are off, so not quite drilled just yet apparently.



I never said grow so I assume you're just stating the fact there.. also seems I was only off on the amount of Epsom Salt, ya? Thought it was 1tbs and it was 1 gram / ML. :aok: Drilled


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 30, 2015)

again ty PJ, i am in coco coir so very usefulll info ty for the detail between led and hps


Glad for your posts DR, we learn as we live. i kinda thad thoughts of what he did rather ask then assume no pun inteneded

ty both for responses

and can't wait for next weeks pics PJ as we are almost there hehe go chat over other site here and there u guys


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 30, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> Would u just drop the grow obv and just use the standard 8Ml of micro and 16 ML of bloom for finish?



8/16 is is a good starting point which is the standard Lucas formula. It can work great in an HPS grow no matter the media used. The 1Gram of Epsom added is basically to just help battle the coco and eliminate the need for a Calmag product.

That said it is also very important to keep your PH in range and I recommend that you keep it from 5.7 to 6.2/6.3 on a ramp with the PH rising "except" when you are doing a fresh nutrient change out.

If one was to hand water coco I would suggest PH'ing to 5.9 and watering twice a day at 12 hr intervals. 

Also keep in mind that the epson is used in veg based on 3 to 4 weeks, and the first three weeks of flower then stop. By this time the plant "should" have enough stored mag and sulfur in the media to last the rest of the grow. 

I also suggest flooding every 12 hrs in veg., and twice in flower 1 time an hour b 4 lights and again in 8 hrs.

Thanks for following along.
:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 30, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> 8/16 is is a good starting point which is the standard Lucas formula. It can work great in an HPS grow no matter the media used. The 1Gram of Epsom added is basically to just help battle the coco and eliminate the need for a Calmag product.
> 
> That said it is also very important to keep your PH in range and I recommend that you keep it from 5.7 to 6.2/6.3 on a ramp with the PH rising "except" when you are doing a fresh nutrient change out.
> 
> ...


 

you make it sound so easy......... thanks for the info pj....:48:


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 30, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> you make it sound so easy......... thanks for the info pj....:48:



Honestly brother, it is easy. What makes it hard is when you listen to the nutrient people instead of a seasoned grower, or worse yet some noob that does not know his....

It's still key however to be ale to read your plants and know exactly what they need when they need it and not b 4 an issue pops up. That part just comes with time and experience.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2015)

Respects on the Glue, and nice looking out on the coco maintenance chores.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 1, 2015)

Well you never have a useless post I will say that. I am sure we all not just me, are very thankful for all the knowledge you post for us to take in. On top of that it's really nice of you to repeat the info when needed. Your a great grower and am glad to follow your thread


----------



## P Jammers (May 1, 2015)

Thank you kindly guys!
:48:


----------



## P Jammers (May 9, 2015)

Day 66 and done. Probably could have taken them at 60 if I had the time, but it did allow for nice fade and even got some reds and purples showing.

View attachment 1.gif


View attachment 2.gif


View attachment 3.gif


View attachment 4.gif


View attachment 5.gif


View attachment 6.gif


View attachment 7.gif


View attachment 8.gif


Thanks for following along. See you soon and we'll test the MarsII series and see how they fare.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## yooper420 (May 9, 2015)

Very nice bud porn.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 9, 2015)

Can't wait to see your Mars grow and thoughts!!! 

With that said, oh MAN that harvest looks yummy, PJ! :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (May 9, 2015)

enjoy the fruits of your labor........  the buzz........ red eyes..... dry mouth...... euphoria......... stoned to the bone..... I wonder if the LED high is different from the hps high.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 9, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I wonder if the LED high is different from the hps high.



It should be tastier, as it's proven that LED's express more in the terrapin department, and even help expose terrapins that don't exist with HPS.. like Limonene. Limonene didn't even show up in a side by side lab tested run, I saw a few weeks ago. 

Personally, I have WAY more trichs than any other time in my 2 years doing this. I've also run these same strains 3-4 times through clone under HPS, so I generally had an idea of how things should have come out. Wayyyyy more trichs.. that should equate to more potency yes?  I dunno... I like em!


----------



## Grower13 (May 9, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It should be tastier, as it's proven that LED's express more in the terrapin department, and even help expose terrapins that don't exist with HPS.. like Limonene. Limonene didn't even show up in a side by side lab tested run, I saw a few weeks ago.
> 
> Personally, I have WAY more trichs than any other time in my 2 years doing this. I've also run these same strains 3-4 times through clone under HPS, so I generally had an idea of how things should have come out. Wayyyyy more trichs.. that should equate to more potency yes?  I dunno... I like em!


 

more trichs would mean more bubble hash/bho out of the same amount of pot vs hps would it not?


----------



## Kraven (May 9, 2015)

Great finish as always PJ. The buds look excellent with the purps coming out bro.


----------



## mindtrip (May 9, 2015)

Props, man.  Incredible!


----------



## P Jammers (May 9, 2015)

Thank you kindly guys!


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2015)

I would Hazzard to guess that those buds will smoke quite awesomely.  She is a pretty one.  Have you smoked her before? If not look forward to a smoke report.  Nice job brosef.


----------

